# Wire Shelving



## weekender (Aug 15, 2005)

Has anyone installed closetmaid wire shelving before or has a closet shelving installation business?
I was wondering if there is a formula you use for pricing. :Thumbs:


----------



## J2Jonner (May 24, 2005)

weekender said:


> Has anyone installed closetmaid wire shelving before or has a closet shelving installation business?
> I was wondering if there is a formula you use for pricing. :Thumbs:


I've done a number of custom closet installs, but using MDF. I have been thinking for a while now about advertising Custom Closet Installs and trying to expand that as a business focus, but I'm concerned that the clientel will be scarce at first.. It's a larger expense then most people realize when they are planning a closet org, and I think it would have to be "sold" to them. For the closetmaid ($$$) I would price per lineal foot of shelving, and draw up a plan to detail the spacing and number of shelves to the homeowner. The per/ft price should be pretty to arrive at given your source cost of material, but I would only use that for my material price, and provide the homeowner with a "job" cost.

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

$10 a ft. for 12", $12 a ft. for 16".

Use the saddle type clips and hit the studs, hit the studs with the angle supports too. For the end brackets use the screw in type (50#) drywall anchors.

Done right, a 200# guy can do chin ups on it. Done wrong, expect a callback.


----------



## weekender (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks guys. 
I was at a job putting up beater board wainscoating and a closet installer came in for an estimate. For 2 closets his labor cost was $200.00. he told the owner he will be done in 2 hours. $100.00 bucks an hour is pretty good to me.
They loved the price because the had gotten an estimate from california closets that was over $1,500.00.


----------



## J2Jonner (May 24, 2005)

weekender said:


> For 2 closets his labor cost was $200.00. he told the owner he will be done in 2 hours. $100.00 bucks an hour is pretty good to me.
> They loved the price because the had gotten an estimate from california closets that was over $1,500.00.


california closets vs. 2 hr. wire rack job? This is exactly what I was refering too above. These owers clearly didn't want a "Custom Closet", they wanted shelves.. A true custom closet with shelving/cabs/drawers/organizers is more money than people think..

Jon


----------



## weekender (Aug 15, 2005)

Jon

have you used easy closets or contemporary closets ( I think they are the same company) or do you use the MDF stuff ar HD or Lowes.


----------



## J2Jonner (May 24, 2005)

weekender said:


> Jon
> 
> have you used easy closets or contemporary closets ( I think they are the same company) or do you use the MDF stuff ar HD or Lowes.


Nope, I have only done closets installs of my own design using mdf, or birch ply with an applied face. Nothing as posh as Cali Closets, but nicer (IMO) than wire.

Jon


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You may want to check out http://www.gregorywoodproducts.com/index2.htm I have been using them for years in mid-range projects. Good quality for the money.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

weekender said:


> Thanks guys.
> I was at a job putting up beater board wainscoating and a closet installer came in for an estimate. For 2 closets his labor cost was $200.00. he told the owner he will be done in 2 hours. $100.00 bucks an hour is pretty good to me.
> They loved the price because the had gotten an estimate from california closets that was over $1,500.00.


THOSE ARE SLICK SYSTEMS. CUSTOMED DESIGNED FOR EACH APPLICATION FOR MAXIUM STORAGE.


----------

